# Upsetting post..........news about my baby boy



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Girls

My pregnancy was just not meant to be.

Our 20 scan last week showed my darling baby boy was no longer with us. I gave birth to him last wednesday at 20 weeks 6 days pregnant, it appears he had died approx 3 weeks before that.

I am devastated, no person should have to go through what I have.

We named him Charlie, he was beautiful, his little hands and feet were so perfect - I will never forget him and unfortunately never forget the whole traumatic experience.

At the moment it looks as though it was possibly placental failure. He was sent for a post mortem and I had many blood tests done. Hopefully we can get some answers.

Why did this happen to us? It took us 7 years to get this far. Life is so unfair.

My ovaries are clear at the moment, I dont know if the PCOS will come back hopefully I may get a few months break from it and concieve naturally. If not I'll be joining you ladies again and be egg sharing.

Nic xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Nic, 

I am so sorry. 

If ever you want to chat please feel free to contact me at anytime. 

As you can see we lost our darling boy in July. 

Carrie


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Oh Hun - such shocking news. I am so sorry  

I couldn't even begin to imagine how you must be feeling sweetheart. 

My thoughts are with you and DH.....

RIP Charlie sweet little angel  

Lou
XXX


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

So very sorry to hear the sad news about Charlie 

Go easy on yourself

Love

Roz
xx


----------



## raffles (Aug 12, 2003)

So sorry to hear your news

My thoughts are with your and DH

Take care

Raffles


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

im so sorry hunny life can be so cruel   

r.i.p charlie

take care love nikki xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

I am so sorry to read your tragic news sweetheart - my deepest sympathy and thoughts are with you and your dh at this sad time.

Rest in peace sweet angel - look after your mum and dad from your special place with all the other angels

Love and hugs to you

Mel
x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

so sorry to hear your news  

just sending you a  

masses of love and hugs to you

Rest in peace little Charlie

xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Nic I am so sorry to hear your news. 

I cant imagine how you are feeling, but I wanted to let you know I am thinking of you and I am so so sorry. 

Rest in peace little Charlie, look after your mummy and daddy.

Take care hun. 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi nic what awful news - i have no idea how u are feeling right now.

RIP charlie

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Nic im so sorry hun    

Luv sally x x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Nic 

I'm so sorry this happened and I wish there was something I could say to make it better.
If you ever want to chat please do feel free to pm me. 

Deb


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Nic

such a sad post for you to have to write  

sending you love and hugs   

Rest in peace charlie, 

ritz.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Nic

I have pm'd you hun.Just wanted to say how much I am thinking of you both,so sorry that you have had to go through so much. This is so unfair!!
RIP little man 

Kelly x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Nic,

 - You're so right, nobody should have to experience what you just have, to say it's cruel is such an understatement.

Sorry, I have no words that are much good right now, so just want to give you a huge cyber .

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Nic

I am so sorry - you are right, nobody should have to go through what you are going through now.

I can't begin to imagine what you are going through.  Sending hugs  for you and a special one for Charlie.  Rest in peace little angel 

Love
Jennifer


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

oh nic  

i know theres nothing i can say to make you feel better, i just want you to know that im thinking of you babe.


look after yourself hun    
loadsa love n hugs, maz xxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh Nic, i am so sorry to hear of ur loss. Words cant express how gutted i am for you.

RIP little Charlie.

Alexia x


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

So very sorry to hear the sad news about Charlie 
RIP little Charlie
take care of yourself hun
love lea-Anne xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh Nic...I'm so sorry to hear your news  

Life is so cruel. 

May he sleep sweet with the other angels.  

All my love

Vicki x


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

sending you all the love and best wishes i have x
look after yourselves and try and keep strong xxxxxxxxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Nic, I am so so sorry      RIP Little man!     love jo xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Nic, so very very sorry       I can't think of anything to make you feel better, I wish I could take away the pain for you

Love 
Tracy
x


----------



## emma73 (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your tragic loss. I will be thinking of you and your dh at this difficult time. 

Emma x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Nic

Words fail me at this terrible time

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your dh and DS

Rest in peace sweet  charlie

Watch over your special family

Love Emxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

my thoughts are with you and DH.
L xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

So sorry to read of your tragic loss.

It is a painful thing that nobody should have to go through.  My thoughts are with you at this sad time.  

Cindy


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

so sorry to hear your news

Rest in peace Charlie

massive hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi,

Just want to send you lots of hugs.   


xxxx


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Oh hunny thats such sad news      Its not fair babe is it,  how cruel to take ur baby boy away.  

Thinking of you and your DH, may your little angel RIP  

Sending u loads of love xxxxx

shye xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

I just wanted to say that I am so so sorry for your loss
Wish you all the very best for the future

Luv Ruth xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Thank you all so much for your lovely messages.
Still waiting for Charlie to come back from post mortem and although I feel a bit stronger each day I know I have some hard times to come (cremation etc).

I will be joining you all soon on egg share chat again.

Good luck to you all you are all wonderful

Love Nic  xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Nic, 

We had a funeral and cremation for OScar - and I felt a million times better after it. 

I hope you feel better soon - it does get easier - you will smile again. 

Thinking of you 

Carrie


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

HI

honey im soooo sorry for yr loss of your baby boy charlie big   for u and dh.  just take one day at a time hun xx ive just been through same experience 3mths ago.  if u want to talk hun you can pm me any time xxx 

ps im not egg sharing i just want to send my love hun. (im having di)


----------



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

So sorry


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Just wanted to add my sympathies to you and your family.

You have been through so much, it's just not fair.

Take care of each other.
Love
Nic
xxxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

I just want to say how sorry I am.  It is so unfair.

Tracy xx


----------

